# Plots maps



## JOJO (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone know when the PLOTS maps are avaiable and where I can obtain them?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

you can pick them up at scheels or the are downloadable on the dnr website.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think he means the 2005 edition.Not available yet.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry, I thought they would be available already if im not mistaking they were on there close to this time last year. i would too like to know when they come out.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Chris Schulz...We usually dont get our supply until a few weeks before opener. I think thats due to the fact that they want the latest info on it. So it is a last minute printing. :thumb:


----------



## JOJO (Jan 16, 2005)

It was the 05 version I was looking for. I am really looking forward to this trip and am trying to get everything planned out a head of time.


----------

